# Shakey Start - but getting there...



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Well the db arrived this morning and I didn't get off to the best start...on the initial starting procedure - I couldn't get the hot water light to come off (despite having turned the knob all the way closed. It needed me to turn the machine off and on again - then open then close quite firmly before the light went off and the machine then started to fill the boilers. This took and age (way more than 5 mins) and sounded like the water wasn't getting through from the reservoir - I checked everything and all was as it should be.

Well I persevered - and eventually the pump stopped and all seems well - though I'm sure this wasn't as it should have been - was worried the elements were going to burn out as the pump was going but the temp showing 93..Hmm have pulled a few shots - though not dialled in properly - can safely say that already it's much better than the Silvia - which of course it should be.

Here's a video I shot of my 3rd shot pulled today






Might give Sage a call in the week to check my procedure and what could have gone wrong....

Cheers Phil


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Like the vid production and music, something relaxing about watching people with their espresso kit ;-)


----------

